# First Foster



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm so excited. I'm getting my first foster from HRI this weekend. Probably on Sunday. I can't wait. Tomorrow I'm hitting the pet store. I want him to feel welcome and well I'm thinking my girls might need a little something too. hahaha

His name is Poochie. I hope to have pictures of him up soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck! Looking forward to pics and progress notes starting Sunday evening hoto:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're so lucky!!! I hope I get a call soon too! Can't wait to hear all about it. 
(I'd be going to the store too!)


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL I knew you would understand that Ann. I hope you get a call soon.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's wonderful! Can't wait to hear all about him


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoooo! I bet you're so excited! I can't wait to hear how the girls do with Poochie. What a cute name!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Luna. Introduce him to your girls off of your property and let them spend some time together before taking him into your house. Give some treats to your two as you do this. First impressions go a long way. LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Luna -what wonderful news!! I bet you are so excited. 
Enjoy your time with Poochie and feel free to contact me if you have any questions. 

Laurie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

WhAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I may have to wait a week! I'm hoping to pick him up tomorrow but there is a complication so it may be next Saturday. 

Dave since one of my girls gets carsick I plan on doing the meet and greet with them in the driveway. My girls don't get walks since we fenced yards for them so this will be fairly neutral for all. 

Laurie, Thanks I am so excited, I can't wait to get started. I am hoping I don't need any bellybands but we shall see. He is already housetrained but I know a new environment can cause problems.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck with him!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are wishing you all the best with your foster. Keep us posted and lots of pictures please.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your first foster! I want to foster so much but until I am sure I have Jesse James under control with the biting (and he really seems so much better) I have to wait. Also, my son is deploying in the spring and I will need time to go out to Kansas to be with his family and help out. But, next year, I am going for it. I am excited to hear how you do with the new foster; I know I'll learn a ton from you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well Poochie had a very rough first day. The woman that was helping with the transport had not given him his pill and then forgot them. So his first night was not smooth at all. He is possessively aggressive. He does't care for men. I had my son come over today and work with him. My son is just great with animals. Still he is having some issues but he did much better today. The medication makes a difference. He is able to listen. I am hoping to wean him off of it once the training is kicking in. He is a big boy and I think he may have some CD. He sees the vet tomorrow. I'm hoping his dental can get done on Wed. That should improve his disposition too. Unfortunately the aggression has made my girls a bit afraid of him. Although my Little Bella did put him in a corner. Hopefully he will calm down soon. Today was much better than yesterday.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh dear, what a hard way to start your fostering experience! I hope things go better FAST for you. What kind of medicine is he on?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luna , by possesively aggressive ,do you mean he is guarding his food. What do you know of his history.?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sheri he is on clomicalm. Makes a huge difference. Although he is a bit lethargic so I hope to wean him once we get the training down.

Dave he is not food aggressive at all. He is aggressive over me. He bonds very easily with women. Not so much with men. He is scared of them and aggressive. He got aggressive with my girls too. Big no no they are my babies. It was much better today with the meds. One of the girls suggested I have him checked for Limes and thyroid as both of those can also cause aggression. What I know of his story is quite sad. He was one of four males keep in a room at the breeders. He was not used for breeding. From there he went to a busy family that has two small children and both she and the husband worked all day. So the poor boy spent his first four plus year in a room at the breeders. And then spent the next 6 months or so crated all day, and then crated again at night for sleep. The woman who turned him in said he barked incessantly at her husband. He has tried this here but so far so good. I think he will probably do best in an all female home with no children but it really has only been two days, Hopefully that assessment will change in time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luna , I find it a little strange that he has bonded so strongly to you already. It is somewhat natural with this sort of history that he doesn't take to men. Here is one article I found that might somewhat explain it. Sometimes these issues are changed with time ,sometimes it takes a professional to deal with it , especially if there is a long history. Check out the article anyway and keep us posted how it is going. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/behavior-issues-role-time-and-trust


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave, that is a great article. I've printed it for my husband to read. I am so sorry to say that Poochie will not be staying with us. I am so sad my heart is breaking. He is great with me one on one, but he continues to go after my girls. Poor Zoey is a nervous wreck. I am going to miss him, but I don't think I would ever be able to trust him off the leash around my girls. I am just miserable about this.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Thanks Dave, that is a great article. I've printed it for my husband to read. I am so sorry to say that Poochie will not be staying with us. I am so sad my heart is breaking. He is great with me one on one, but he continues to go after my girls. Poor Zoey is a nervous wreck. I am going to miss him, but I don't think I would ever be able to trust him off the leash around my girls. I am just miserable about this.


I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked out...some dogs are more difficult than others and it sounds like you got a tough case for a first time foster. 
BIG Hugs to you and don't feel bad about the situation....Poochie will be okay and I'm sure that you'll have another (easier) foster soon enough


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry that Poochie won't be staying. I am sure that HRI will find him a foster home that is better suited to deal with his issues. Don't feel bad, you always have to put your girls first!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks all I know in my head that this is the right thing, it is my heart that says otherwise.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out. You have to protect your girls, and I think Poochie will need a very special home and a whole lot of work. :hug:
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Luna,

I understand how you feel.
Try not to feel too bad. You gave it a shot and did your best.

Our first foster Max wasn't able to stay with us either.
He was here for @ 2 weeks and became very attached to me.

To make a long story short, we had a behaviorist evaluate him and she found serious issues that hadn't been known when HRI took him.
He needed much more than I was able to give him, although I really dedicated myself to him ,every moment while we had him.

I consider myself to be a fairly knowledgeable dog person, but after the evaluation,it was obvious that it was beyond by capabilities to deal with him and I had some safety concerns.

This intensive rehabilitation would need to be done for a long period of time, and the training would have to be continued by the forever family who would eventually adopt him, if one could be found.

By a great stoke of luck, a foster home was found for him wherein the foster mom had experience with dogs like him who have serious issues. She is also a former groomer who could work with him on his grooming issues. 

It was so frustrating for me to have my first foster situation not work out.

Maybe our experiences are helpful for those contemplating fostering.
It can be harder than you'd think!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure how HRI works but I foster for a rescue group and I told the lady who runs the rescue that I only want small dogs that get along with other dogs. She usually has the dogs for a few day or even a week (for vet visits, etc) before moving them to foster homes and can learn a lot about them in a few days. My dogs are 8 and 10 and I do not want an agressive foster that could hurt them. I can take shy, I can take not house broken, I can take hyper, etc, but anyway, the lady who runs the place has been great with my request and I've gotten fosters that get along with other dogs. Sure sometimes they'll steal all the toys and stuff like that, but not agressive. Maybe you can ask HRI to accomodate some boundaries that you set?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, that is very good advice. I would suggest that anyone wanting to foster need to really spell out what criteria they would like rescue to know about. It's one thing to say "I'd love to foster", but quite another to actually deal with major behavioral issues, physical ailments and limitations and other things. 

I think you did the best you could, Luna. You had to make the decision for the sake of your own family and girls. Poochie will find a home that can really help him and make him a lovely addition to another family. Don't be too upset as I think you gave it your best shot.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The above is excellent advice.

Luna, I am so sorry things did not work out for you and Poochie. I know you are heart broken and no one wants you to put your dogs in harms way.

In rescue you can get the Galens and Murphys that are healthy, sweet and loving.

Many of us see the happy little creatures in our lives and think we want to help all these needy little souls. What we don’t consider is many of the dogs that come into HRI or other rescue groups carry a lot of baggage. Mistrust of humans, aggression, shyness, sickness or injuries, never groomed to name just a few, and very few seem to be potty trained. You, your home and situations has to be set up to meet the needs of these dogs. 

Fostering is so much harder than most of us realize.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I sure am going to miss my little man. He is such a sweetie. He has so much love to give. I don't know if he will ever get over his aggression with men. He did not appear to be aggressive towards other dogs. I think it is my girls specifically that are the problem. They did not get off on the right foot. Zoey is very submissive and I think that just makes him want to attack her. My little Bella has stood her ground with him a few times and he doesn't tend to go after her as much. The girls were at the groomers today and he had just a wonderful day. I know I am doing the right thing for all of the dogs. Poochie's life on the end of a leash wouldn't be much of a life at all. And to protect my girls and have control of him at all times he remains leashed. He was so happy today to be free. Tomorrow he goes to his next foster home. Thankfully the girl that picked him up and transported him for me is taking him. She has lots of experience and he already knows her. Maybe he will think of this as a little vacation. 
The vet did recommend a behaviorist for him. 
Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. My little Poochie man thanks you too.

I think you can't always now what the problems are with a foster. People lie and sometimes there is no information at all.


----------

